
Ask HN: Where can one learn Ethereum “coding”? - Raed667
I&#x27;m interested in Ethereum (the technical part) and want to learn how to use its &quot;decentralized&quot; code in a private network on my laptop.<p>Are there any good guides on how to start with such apps?
======
kruhft
[https://medium.com/@ConsenSys/a-101-noob-intro-to-
programmin...](https://medium.com/@ConsenSys/a-101-noob-intro-to-programming-
smart-contracts-on-ethereum-695d15c1dab4)

